# Best place to buy power converter/adapter? Also, what (not) to bring?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

Should I buy one before coming or when I get there? Any recs on what to get and where to get it? 

I'll need them for our cell phones, KitchenAid Mixer, kettle, camera, breastpump, computer, and printer. Oh, and do the US phones work there? I'm guessing the tvs don't- anything else I should/n't bring in regards to electrical appliances?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You can by adapters in every shop in dubai, so dont worry about it.

all wall plugs are British - 3 point sockets, most appliances here are 2 point American, but it depends....

dont worry about converters / adapters theres to many electronic shops here......


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

ur phone will only work here if it is unlocked and u plan on using local service, or u want to roam for a gazillion dollars with ur current service provider. 
Oh and leave ur expectation of customer service at home, it is a whole different ball game here.
U can buy almost any electrical appliance here, unless ur employer is payin u for relocation, no point in dragging a TV and other such cumbersome things down here.
Also u can find adaptors in abundance, just for the conversion from 2 prong to 3 prong.


----------

